# new member



## overthehill (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi. Seems I qualify for any of the numerous symptoms discussed on this website....lol.. really makes me feel like a hypochondriac. Back to GERD. I have had it for a number of years, started after removal of my gallbladder, the end (finally) of an unrewarding marriage and raising two teen boys on my own, through college. Zantac helped for a while but now it is REALLY getting bad. 4x ER visits with unbearable pain radiating through my middle, up my back, etc. Grashopper helped (Donnatal& Maalox). Then the Doc put me on Nexium (my second day today) let's hope it helps. I have not had supper for about 2 years. Sometimes what I eat at lunch haunts me at 2 am (burning up the esophagus). For a month now I have palpitations which I think are caused by indegestion since all EKG's have been normal. Am a champion belcher..... So, what to do? My abdomen looks like I am ready to deliver....doc says gas and poor muscle structure. Go figure. Am scheduled for procto and endo the end of Dec. and hope I can hold out until then. However, I am going on vacation tomorrow and am anxious to see if that will improve my condition. Am also interested to hear from others whether they have had skipped heart beats in connection with GERD. Thanks guys, be well. Glad to have found this site.


----------



## AngelaSW (Aug 22, 2003)

Yep, I skip beats and sometimes I end up having heart palpitations. This often happens during the night when I am laying too flat. I don't even sleep in my bed anymore, I am spending my nights on the couch and use the armrest with a couple of small pillows under a big pillow on top to elevate my head to keep from having acid coming up my throat.







It's a pain in the neck for sure







. I am trying to talk myself into taking Prilosec again. It worked really well in combination with a small dose of Xanax a couple of years ago. I don't like to take meds anymore and am scared of possible side effects. I don't tolerate meds as well as I used to.







How about a new body for you and me







? This would do the trick!


----------



## sugarca (Dec 8, 2001)

I have GERD and IBS-D.My previous doctor put me on prilosec andit helped both the Gerd and the IBS.Then I lost my insurance and had to goto Kaiser. Kaiser doesn't prescribePrilosec so they gave me Protonex. That did noting except make my chestburn and give me D. Luckily at thatsame time the came out with Prilosec OTC.So I've switched to that and it's helpingthe GERD alot. I have found that I can'tever eat chocolate and now that I'm noteating after dinner I have much lessdiscomfort. No late night t.v. munchingfor me anymore.By the way the Prilosec OTC is not anymore expensive than my deductible wasfor the Protonex.


----------



## starfishgina (Nov 16, 2003)

helloi am sorry to hear about your problem. i have been in the ER twice now because of this (serious radiating burning/stomache pain) and have had all the necessary tests and all they have is acid reflux, possibly an ulcer. my doctor had me on previcid and it worked really well, but the insurance stopped paying for it. i stopped taking it and ended up in the ER again and now take acifex. it works really well and my pain was SO unbearalbe it kept me up nights in a row. hang in there, you will feel better!


----------

